# Do only Smith helmets fit Smith I/Os?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Smith is the most solid goggle manufacturer out there from top to bottom imo. I like some other companies too, but you just can't go wrong with Smith.

As far as the helmet fit goes. Not sure. I use my Smith turbo fan Phenoms with a Pro-Tech helmet and the fit seems to be good enough. Bring your goggles to the shop and try them on with the helmet.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2009)

I have the I/O's with the R.E.D. Trace helmet and fit well. Granted I had Anon goggles with the trace helmet and that fit better but this combination fits and does the job. You just have to try the goggles and helmet on together to see if they will work together.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not really that impressed with the Smith helmets. I looked at one that sold for $150 in a local snowboarding shop and there was almost no padding to protect the back of the head. So I went with a Giro G9 instead. However I do have a pair of Smith goggles that I like.


----------

